# Strings suchen mit der Hilfe von "contains"



## Hunin (10. Sep 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab folgendes Problem:



> private boolean reviseStringSearch(String getStringData){
> 
> boolean accepted = false;
> 
> ...




Die Methode bekommt einen String.

Dieser soll nachschauen ob die Zeichenfolge "wert" darin vorkommt.
Also auch "warten" oder sonst irgendwelche möglichen Zusammensetzungen.

Aus einer sehr guten Quelle hab ich erfahren, dass es wohl irgendwie mit "contains" gehen soll.

Nach langem googlen und Buchwelzen hab ich leider immer noch nichts gefunden. 

Vielleicht kann mir einer von euch weiterhelfen.

Danke und Gruß

Hunin


----------



## Murray (10. Sep 2007)

contains ist eine Instanz-Methode und erwartet einen String als Parameter. Die zu durchsuchende String-Instanz ist in deinem Fall der übergebene Parameter, der zu suchende Teilstring steht in deinem String simpleSearch. Was ist denn daran so schwierig?

//EDIT: Typo


----------



## SlaterB (10. Sep 2007)

google auf, 'java contains' eingetippt (perfekterweise auch noch 'string'), nach 2 Sekunden alles wissenswerte gefunden,
was du wohl unter 'Nach langem googlen und Buchwelzen' verstehst..

oder hast du über die rein Benutzung hinaus Spezialfragen?


----------



## Marcel_Handball (10. Sep 2007)

```
public class Test{  
	
	
	public static void main( String[] args ){
		String wort="halloallezusammen";
		
		boolean drin = wort.contains("hallo");
		System.out.println(drin);
		
	}
}
```


----------



## Wodan (10. Sep 2007)

> Nach langem googlen und Buchwelzen hab ich leider immer noch nichts gefunden. icon_sad.gif



Mal ehrlich... Wielange haste denn gegoogelt?
!google Java contains

http://www.velocityreviews.com/foru...ng-search-method-to-be-made-in-java-api-.html

http://www.addison-wesley.de/Service/Krueger/javadocs/java.awt.Component.html#contains[/quote]


----------



## Hunin (10. Sep 2007)

Hab bei

http://www.exampledepot.com/egs/java.lang/HasSubstr.html?l=rel

gesucht und da kam nix gescheites bei raus.

Glaub aber das ich es jetzt hinbekommen hab. Gibt zumindest keinen Fehler mehr aus.


----------



## Leroy42 (10. Sep 2007)

Das ganze geht sogar mit französichen

```
public class Test{  
	public static void main( String[] args ){
		String wort="halloallezusammen";
		boolean drin = wort.contains("allez");
		System.out.println(drin);
		
	}
}
```
 oder tahitianischen 

```
public class Test{  
	public static void main( String[] args ){
		String wort="halloallezusammen";
		boolean drin = wort.contains("alloa");
		System.out.println(drin);
		
	}
}
```
Substrings:  :shock: 

(  *SCNR*)


----------

